# لماذا خلقنا الله؟



## itach (21 مارس 2010)

احبائي المسيحيين, اخواني في الانسانية, اريد ان استفهم.......لم خلقنا الله؟ او ان كنتم تفهمونها ب: لم خلقنا يسوع؟
ان كانت عبادته لا تقدم لنا ولا تؤخر, فلم خلقنا؟
انا اسال عن سر الحياة الذي لا اظنه يسبب ازعاجا لاحد الاخوة
والسلام على من اتبع الهدى


----------



## !ابن الملك! (21 مارس 2010)

> ان كانت عبادته لا تقدم لنا ولا تؤخر,


هذا ليس فى المسيحية .. عبادة الهنا الحى تعطينا الحياة بدل من الموت الذى وقعنا فيه.



> فلم خلقنا؟


خلقنا لانه احبنا ويريدنا ان نعيش معه .


----------



## My Rock (21 مارس 2010)

اللخ خلقنا لإه أحبنا، خلقا كخاصته الذي أحبها للمنتهى من، خلقنا لأجل مجده. لكن من غير المنطقي ان يُطرح سؤال لماذا خلقا دون كيف خُلقنا و على أي صورة صُورنا لانه معرفة هذه ستوضح مدى عنايتة الله و خليقته من لحظة خلقها و تكوينها..


----------



## itach (21 مارس 2010)

*حرر بواسطة My Rock *
*بسبب نسب معلومات خاطئة للعقيدة المسيحية*


----------



## My Rock (21 مارس 2010)

الأخ itach
ليس من حقك ان ترد بدلاً عنا
سألت سؤال، و قدمنا الجواب من وجهة نظر مسيحية
إذا كان عدك إستفسار آخر فتقدم بطرحه و إلا لا داعي لمضيعة وقتك و وقتنا


----------



## Strident (21 مارس 2010)

itach قال:


> احبائي المسيحيين, اخواني في الانسانية, اريد ان استفهم.......لم خلقنا الله؟ او ان كنتم تفهمونها ب: لم خلقنا يسوع؟
> ان كانت عبادته لا تقدم لنا ولا تؤخر, فلم خلقنا؟
> انا اسال عن سر الحياة الذي لا اظنه يسبب ازعاجا لاحد الاخوة
> والسلام على من اتبع الهدى



خلقنا لنحبه
و هذه تفسر كل الأمور، من (لماذا تركنا نخطئ) حتى (لماذا يصلب)...إن أردت

أما عن العبادة...فمعك حق...العبادة على الطريقة الإسلامية (الفروض) لا تقدم و لا تؤخر، لكنها في المسيحية هي ممارسة هذا الحب الذي هو أساس الوجود


----------



## christianbible5 (21 مارس 2010)

> *ان كانت عبادته لا تقدم لنا ولا تؤخر, فلم خلقنا؟*


*ومن قال لك ان عبادته لا تقدم ولا تؤخر؟؟؟*
*سلام الرب يسوع معكم...*


----------



## Critic (23 مارس 2010)

1) رسالة يوحنا الرسول الأولى 4: 19
نَحْنُ نُحِبُّهُ لأَنَّهُ هُوَ أَحَبَّنَا أَوَّلاً. 

1) إنجيل يوحنا 3: 16
لأَنَّهُ هكَذَا أَحَبَّ اللهُ الْعَالَمَ حَتَّى بَذَلَ ابْنَهُ الْوَحِيدَ، لِكَيْ لاَ يَهْلِكَ كُلُّ مَنْ يُؤْمِنُ بِهِ، بَلْ تَكُونُ لَهُ الْحَيَاةُ الأَبَدِيَّةُ.

9) رسالة بولس الرسول إلى أهل أفسس 2: 4
اَللهُ الَّذِي هُوَ غَنِيٌّ فِي الرَّحْمَةِ، مِنْ أَجْلِ مَحَبَّتِهِ الْكَثِيرَةِ الَّتِي أَحَبَّنَا بِهَا،


----------



## apostle.paul (23 مارس 2010)

*باختصار لان اى اب يحب ابنه من قبل ان يراه وهو مازال فكرة فى عقله 
والله احب الانسان صورته من مجرد ان كان فكرة فى تدبير الله الا متناهى 
محور العلاقة هو الحب ليس العبادة لم يخلقنا لنعمر ارض خلقت من اجلنا ولم يخلقنا لنعبده فهو لا يحتاج الينا خلقنا لانه احبنا 
*


----------



## ilyas (24 مارس 2010)

تحية طيبة
سيدي الفاضل :
اولا : نص الكتاب المقدس يخالفك فقد جاء في سفر التكوين الاصحاح الثاني : ((كُلُّ شَجَرِ الْبَرِّيَّةِ لَمْ يَكُنْ بَعْدُ فِي الأَرْضِ، وَكُلُّ عُشْبِ الْبَرِّيَّةِ لَمْ يَنْبُتْ بَعْدُ، لأَنَّ الرَّبَّ الإِلهَ لَمْ يَكُنْ قَدْ أَمْطَرَ عَلَى الأَرْضِ، وَلاَ كَانَ إِنْسَانٌ لِيَعْمَلَ الأَرْضَ..))
فالهدف هنا صريح بان الله خلق الانسان ليعمل الارض كما جاء ايضا في نفس الاصحاح  ((وَأَخَذَ الرَّبُّ الإِلهُ آدَمَ وَوَضَعَهُ فِي جَنَّةِ عَدْنٍ لِيَعْمَلَهَا وَيَحْفَظَهَا )) والتعبير هنا واضح ولا يحتاج لاي تفسير اضافي !!!!!!
ثانيا : هل احبنا الله ثم خلقنا ؟؟؟؟؟؟ هل يحب شئ قبل وجوده اصلا ؟؟؟؟


----------



## Critic (24 مارس 2010)

> تحية طيبة
> سيدي الفاضل :
> اولا : نص الكتاب المقدس يخالفك فقد جاء في سفر التكوين الاصحاح الثاني : ((كُلُّ شَجَرِ الْبَرِّيَّةِ لَمْ يَكُنْ بَعْدُ فِي الأَرْضِ، وَكُلُّ عُشْبِ الْبَرِّيَّةِ لَمْ يَنْبُتْ بَعْدُ، لأَنَّ الرَّبَّ الإِلهَ لَمْ يَكُنْ قَدْ أَمْطَرَ عَلَى الأَرْضِ، وَلاَ كَانَ إِنْسَانٌ لِيَعْمَلَ الأَرْضَ..))
> فالهدف هنا صريح بان الله خلق الانسان ليعمل الارض كما جاء ايضا في نفس الاصحاح ((وَأَخَذَ الرَّبُّ الإِلهُ آدَمَ وَوَضَعَهُ فِي جَنَّةِ عَدْنٍ لِيَعْمَلَهَا وَيَحْفَظَهَا )) والتعبير هنا واضح ولا يحتاج لاي تفسير اضافي !!!!!!


 
*ما علاقة جعل الانسان يعمل بانه الهدف من الخلق ؟!*
*بل على العكس هو خلق له الجنة لانه يحبه و لو خلقه ليعمل لما كان خلقه فى جنة بل يخلقه فى صحراء و فراغ و يقل له اعمل بنفسك جنتك !*

*منطقك غريب يوحى بانك تسأل من اجل العند !*

*جاء فى الاصحاح الاول:*


*27 فَخَلَقَ اللهُ الإِنْسَانَ عَلَى صُورَتِهِ. عَلَى صُورَةِ اللهِ خَلَقَهُ. ذَكَرًا وَأُنْثَى خَلَقَهُمْ.
28 وَبَارَكَهُمُ اللهُ وَقَالَ لَهُمْ: «أَثْمِرُوا وَاكْثُرُوا وَامْلأُوا الأَرْضَ، وَأَخْضِعُوهَا، وَتَسَلَّطُوا عَلَى سَمَكِ الْبَحْرِ وَعَلَى طَيْرِ السَّمَاءِ وَعَلَى كُلِّ حَيَوَانٍ يَدِبُّ عَلَى الأَرْضِ».
29 وَقَالَ اللهُ: «إِنِّي قَدْ أَعْطَيْتُكُمْ كُلَّ بَقْل يُبْزِرُ بِزْرًا عَلَى وَجْهِ كُلِّ الأَرْضِ، وَكُلَّ شَجَرٍ فِيهِ ثَمَرُ شَجَرٍ يُبْزِرُ بِزْرًا لَكُمْ يَكُونُ طَعَامًا.
30 وَلِكُلِّ حَيَوَانِ الأَرْضِ وَكُلِّ طَيْرِ السَّمَاءِ وَكُلِّ دَبَّابَةٍ عَلَى الأَرْضِ فِيهَا نَفْسٌ حَيَّةٌ، أَعْطَيْتُ كُلَّ عُشْبٍ أَخْضَرَ طَعَامًا». وَكَانَ كَذلِكَ.
31 وَرَأَى اللهُ كُلَّ مَا عَمِلَهُ فَإِذَا هُوَ حَسَنٌ جِدًّا. وَكَانَ مَسَاءٌ وَكَانَ صَبَاحٌ يَوْمًا سَادِسًا.
*
*الله خلق كل هذا للانسان لانه يحبه*


*و اكرر *
*1) **رسالة يوحنا الرسول الأولى 4**: 19
نَحْنُ نُحِبُّهُ لأَنَّهُ هُوَ أَحَبَّنَا أَوَّلاً. 

1) **إنجيل يوحنا 3**: 16
لأَنَّهُ هكَذَا أَحَبَّ اللهُ الْعَالَمَ حَتَّى بَذَلَ ابْنَهُ الْوَحِيدَ، لِكَيْ لاَ يَهْلِكَ كُلُّ مَنْ يُؤْمِنُ بِهِ، بَلْ تَكُونُ لَهُ الْحَيَاةُ الأَبَدِيَّةُ.*




> *ثانيا : هل احبنا الله ثم خلقنا ؟؟؟؟؟؟ هل يحب شئ قبل وجوده اصلا ؟؟؟؟ *



*الم تحبك والدتك و انت فى بطنها من قبل ولادتك  ؟!
*


----------



## ilyas (25 مارس 2010)

لحظة سيدي انا احبتني والدتي وانا في بطنها لانني موجود فعلا !!!!!!!!!!!!!!
((كُلُّ شَجَرِ الْبَرِّيَّةِ لَمْ يَكُنْ بَعْدُ فِي الأَرْضِ، وَكُلُّ عُشْبِ الْبَرِّيَّةِ لَمْ يَنْبُتْ بَعْدُ، لأَنَّ الرَّبَّ الإِلهَ لَمْ يَكُنْ قَدْ أَمْطَرَ عَلَى الأَرْضِ، وَلاَ كَانَ إِنْسَانٌ لِيَعْمَلَ الأَرْضَ..))
ارجوا ان تتصل باي تلميذ في الصف الابتدائي وتطلب منه شرح النص السابق كما ارجو ان تعرب كلمة ((لأن)) وكلمة ((ولا كان))


----------



## !ابن الملك! (25 مارس 2010)

> لحظة سيدي انا احبتني والدتي وانا في بطنها لانني موجود فعلا !!!!!!!!!!!!!!


نعم ..
ولكن الله يعرفنا من قبل ان يخلقنا ويحبنا من قبل ان يصنع الانسان ..
لان الله يتفرد بمعرفة المستقبل .. 


> ((كُلُّ شَجَرِ الْبَرِّيَّةِ لَمْ يَكُنْ بَعْدُ فِي الأَرْضِ، وَكُلُّ عُشْبِ الْبَرِّيَّةِ لَمْ يَنْبُتْ بَعْدُ، لأَنَّ الرَّبَّ الإِلهَ لَمْ يَكُنْ قَدْ أَمْطَرَ عَلَى الأَرْضِ، وَلاَ كَانَ إِنْسَانٌ لِيَعْمَلَ الأَرْضَ..))
> ارجوا ان تتصل باي تلميذ في الصف الابتدائي وتطلب منه شرح النص السابق كما ارجو ان تعرب كلمة ((لأن)) وكلمة ((ولا كان))


ما المشكلة ما الجزء غير المفهوم ؟؟ وما علاقة الاية هنا بالموضوع المطروح ؟؟


----------



## ilyas (26 مارس 2010)

سيد الفاضل تحية طيبة وبعد:
انت قلت : ((خلقنا لانه احبنا ويريدنا ان نعيش معه .)) وانا قلت لك نص الكتاب المقدس يخالفك الراي فالله في الكتاب المقدس خلقنا لنعمل الارض فقط وقد استشهدت لك بنص من سفر التكوين ((26وَقَالَ اللهُ: «نَعْمَلُ الإِنْسَانَ عَلَى صُورَتِنَا كَشَبَهِنَا، فَيَتَسَلَّطُونَ عَلَى سَمَكِ الْبَحْرِ وَعَلَى طَيْرِ السَّمَاءِ وَعَلَى الْبَهَائِمِ، وَعَلَى كُلِّ الأَرْضِ، وَعَلَى جَمِيعِ الدَّبَّابَاتِ الَّتِي تَدِبُّ عَلَى الأَرْضِ». ))
اي ان سبب الخلق عمل الارض والتسلط على المخلوقات والله لا يعيش على الارض ولا يتسلط على المخلوقات حتى نقول انه خلقنا لنعيش معه 
كما قال : 5((كُلُّ شَجَرِ الْبَرِّيَّةِ لَمْ يَكُنْ بَعْدُ فِي الأَرْضِ، وَكُلُّ عُشْبِ الْبَرِّيَّةِ لَمْ يَنْبُتْ بَعْدُ، لأَنَّ الرَّبَّ الإِلهَ لَمْ يَكُنْ قَدْ أَمْطَرَ عَلَى الأَرْضِ، وَلاَ كَانَ إِنْسَانٌ لِيَعْمَلَ الأَرْضَ))
فالنص هنا صريح يبين سبب خلق الله لادم وهو عمل الارض لانها خربة ولا يوجد ذكر للمحبة هنا اطلاقا !!!!!! فهمتني ام لا ؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## !ابن الملك! (26 مارس 2010)

> سيد الفاضل تحية طيبة وبعد:
> انت قلت : ((خلقنا لانه احبنا ويريدنا ان نعيش معه .)) وانا قلت لك نص الكتاب المقدس يخالفك الراي فالله في الكتاب المقدس خلقنا لنعمل الارض فقط وقد استشهدت لك بنص من سفر التكوين ((26وَقَالَ اللهُ: «نَعْمَلُ الإِنْسَانَ عَلَى صُورَتِنَا كَشَبَهِنَا، فَيَتَسَلَّطُونَ عَلَى سَمَكِ الْبَحْرِ وَعَلَى طَيْرِ السَّمَاءِ وَعَلَى الْبَهَائِمِ، وَعَلَى كُلِّ الأَرْضِ، وَعَلَى جَمِيعِ الدَّبَّابَاتِ الَّتِي تَدِبُّ عَلَى الأَرْضِ». ))


فيتسلطون على كذا وكذا .. ولم يقل خلقهم لكى يتسلطون على كذا وكذا ..
لا تفترى على الكتاب المقدس ( كلمة الله )
لقد خلق الله الانسان على صورته النقية .. وسمح له بالتسلط على جميع مخلوقاته الاخرى.


> كما قال : 5((كُلُّ شَجَرِ الْبَرِّيَّةِ لَمْ يَكُنْ بَعْدُ فِي الأَرْضِ، وَكُلُّ عُشْبِ الْبَرِّيَّةِ لَمْ يَنْبُتْ بَعْدُ، لأَنَّ الرَّبَّ الإِلهَ لَمْ يَكُنْ قَدْ أَمْطَرَ عَلَى الأَرْضِ، وَلاَ كَانَ إِنْسَانٌ لِيَعْمَلَ الأَرْضَ))
> فالنص هنا صريح يبين سبب خلق الله لادم وهو عمل الارض لانها خربة ولا يوجد ذكر للمحبة هنا اطلاقا !!!!!! فهمتني ام لا ؟؟؟؟؟؟


لم يكن انسان ليعمل فى الارض .. ولكن هل الله خلقه لهذا السبب
لا تحمل الايات ما لا تحمل.


----------



## التائبةلله (26 مارس 2010)

تسمحولى أرد معكم واقول راى ولا هترفضونى لانى مسلمة
لو هتحذفو الردود ممكن تعرفونى عشان اجاوب ولا لالا
وشكرا لكما جميعا


----------



## !ابن الملك! (26 مارس 2010)

هذا القسم للاسئلة والاجوبة المسيحية
رجاء احترام النظام​


----------



## التائبةلله (26 مارس 2010)

تسمحولى اقول راى
ولا هتحذفة لانى مسلمة


----------



## التائبةلله (26 مارس 2010)

حاضر استاذى مش هرد حتى اتعلم النظام
بس تسمحلى حضرتك ابقى افتح الموضوع دة واسال على اساس انى مسلمة
ولا هتحذفو ردودى كما حدث مسبقا


----------



## !ابن الملك! (26 مارس 2010)

> بس تسمحلى حضرتك ابقى افتح الموضوع دة واسال على اساس انى مسلمة


انا مجرد عضو زيك
من حقك طبعا ولكن فى القسم المخصص لذلك ( الحوار الاسلامى )


> ولا هتحذفو ردودى كما حدث مسبقا


لا تُحذف الا عندما يلف العضو ويدور .. او ان العضو يسأل اسئلة وبعدين نجاوب يقوم يرجع يسأل نفس السؤال تانى متجاهلا ردود الاعضاء

سلام الله معاك


----------



## ilyas (26 مارس 2010)

تحية طيبة بطيبتك سيدي الفاضل:
سيدي :
اولا :مرة اخرى اقول لك النص واضح (( نعمل الانسان )) لا تعني سوى الخلق هنا 
ثانيا : ((كُلُّ شَجَرِ الْبَرِّيَّةِ لَمْ يَكُنْ بَعْدُ فِي الأَرْضِ، وَكُلُّ عُشْبِ الْبَرِّيَّةِ لَمْ يَنْبُتْ بَعْدُ، لأَنَّ الرَّبَّ الإِلهَ لَمْ يَكُنْ قَدْ أَمْطَرَ عَلَى الأَرْضِ، وَلاَ كَانَ إِنْسَانٌ لِيَعْمَلَ الأَرْضَ)) كلمة ((ولا كان)) تفيد خراب الارض بسبب عدم وجود الانسان وبوجوده ستعمر الارض وينتهي الخراب (اي ستنمو النباتات و المزروعات و غيرها ويستحيل ان تعني شيئا آخر ولا داعي للي عنق هذا النص فتعليل سبب الخلق مذكور بوضوح ولا يستنتج 
سيدي ارجوا من حضرتك ان تقرأ النص مرة اخرى واستنتج من النص وليس من كلام الغير
انتظر منك جواب شافي
رابعا : بالنسبة لاختنا التائبة ارجوا ان يتسع صدركم و يسمح لها لعى الحق الذي سيحررنا معها


----------



## !ابن الملك! (26 مارس 2010)

> اولا :مرة اخرى اقول لك النص واضح (( نعمل الانسان )) لا تعني سوى الخلق هنا


وما المشكلة .. كلامك صح لقد خلقنا الله على صورته ومثاله .. فالله سمح لنا بأن نبقى تاج مخلوقاته ( قبل الخطية )
الاية كاملة لا تفيد معنى ماتريد ان تحاول ان تثبته
((26وَقَالَ اللهُ: «نَعْمَلُ الإِنْسَانَ عَلَى صُورَتِنَا كَشَبَهِنَا، فَيَتَسَلَّطُونَ عَلَى سَمَكِ الْبَحْرِ وَعَلَى طَيْرِ السَّمَاءِ وَعَلَى الْبَهَائِمِ، وَعَلَى كُلِّ الأَرْضِ، وَعَلَى جَمِيعِ الدَّبَّابَاتِ الَّتِي تَدِبُّ عَلَى الأَرْضِ». )) 




> ثانيا : ((كُلُّ شَجَرِ الْبَرِّيَّةِ لَمْ يَكُنْ بَعْدُ فِي الأَرْضِ، وَكُلُّ عُشْبِ الْبَرِّيَّةِ لَمْ يَنْبُتْ بَعْدُ، لأَنَّ الرَّبَّ الإِلهَ لَمْ يَكُنْ قَدْ أَمْطَرَ عَلَى الأَرْضِ، وَلاَ كَانَ إِنْسَانٌ لِيَعْمَلَ الأَرْضَ)) كلمة ((ولا كان)) تفيد خراب الارض بسبب عدم وجود الانسان وبوجوده ستعمر الارض وينتهي الخراب (اي ستنمو النباتات و المزروعات و غيرها ويستحيل ان تعني شيئا آخر ولا داعي للي عنق هذا النص فتعليل سبب الخلق مذكور بوضوح ولا يستنتج


ركز معايا ..
1- كلمة ولا كان .. تفيد ان بالانسان تم الاعمار .. ولكن لا تفيد بان سبب الخلق هو الاعمار
الم يكن الله قادر على ان تكون الارض عامرة بدوننا .. ؟؟
فى الحقيقة الله خلقنا لسبب اسمى من مجرد ان نبنى قصور .. او ما شابه

2- انت قلت "تفيد خراب الارض بسبب عدم وجود الانسان " .. مننين فهمت كده .. منين جبت خراب الارض ؟؟

3- هات تفسير مسيحى يقول ان سبب الخلق هو ان يعمر الارض فقط ..


----------



## George Jozef (26 مارس 2010)

*الله خلقنا لأنه يحبنا*
*وعلينا أن نحبه وأن نعبده*
*وأيضا إعمار الأرض*
*وفي النهاية هو الإله الرب يخلق ما يريد ويطلب منا ما يريد ونحن نشكر الرب على حبه لنا..............*
*=========*
*....................................*​


----------



## waelassal (26 مارس 2010)

سلام ربنا يسوع المسيح معاكم اخواتي قرات ردودكم واستفدت ولا استطيع بعد الاساتذة ان اعلق اكثر مما قيل ولكني فقط تذكرت هذه الايه المباركة لذتي في بني البشر والتي توضح مقدار الحب اللذي احبنا به الله ولاجل هذا خلقنا وليس كما يقول الاخ الياس مع كامل الاحترام له فنحن في تفسير النصوص لا نعتمد اعتماد كلي علي الحرف لان الحرف يقتل لذا اردت التنويه وارجو من الله ان يفتح عيوننا اكثر واكثر علي فهم كلمته المحيية والرب معكم جميعا


----------



## ilyas (27 مارس 2010)

تحية طيبة بطيبة من شاركنا الموضوع
اولا : الاية لا تصب في المعنى الذي طرحته انت فهي واضحة وتشرح سبب عمل الانسان ((خلقه)) فالارض خربة لسببين : 1) لم تمطر.. 2 ) لا يوجد انسان ليعملها . 
اذا عمارة الارض تاتي بعمل الانسان ولا علاقة لخلق الانسان لان الله احبه كما قلتم في البداية
ثانيا : انا لا اعتمد على تفاسير الكتب المقدسة (( اسلامية او مسيحية )) لسبب واحد ان من كتبها بشر ويحتمل الصواب و الخطأ وكلامه ليس بمقدس .ثم ان نص الكتب المقدسة موجه للكل وباستطاعة الكل فهمه لانه خطاب من الله لكل عباده وليس لفئة معينة !!  قد نستعين باراء من هم افقه منا ولكننا نحكم العقل و المنطق و ما تعارض مع نص الكتاب المقدس او معهما (العقل و المنطق))  نرفضه اي ان ارائهم اداة مساعدة وليست هي الاصل


----------



## Strident (27 مارس 2010)

ilyas قال:


> تحية طيبة بطيبة من شاركنا الموضوع
> اولا : الاية لا تصب في المعنى الذي طرحته انت فهي واضحة وتشرح سبب عمل الانسان ((خلقه)) فالارض خربة لسببين : 1) لم تمطر.. 2 ) لا يوجد انسان ليعملها .
> اذا عمارة الارض تاتي بعمل الانسان ولا علاقة لخلق الانسان لان الله احبه كما قلتم في البداية
> ثانيا : انا لا اعتمد على تفاسير الكتب المقدسة (( اسلامية او مسيحية )) لسبب واحد ان من كتبها بشر ويحتمل الصواب و الخطأ وكلامه ليس بمقدس .ثم ان نص الكتب المقدسة موجه للكل وباستطاعة الكل فهمه لانه خطاب من الله لكل عباده وليس لفئة معينة !!  قد نستعين باراء من هم افقه منا ولكننا نحكم العقل و المنطق و ما تعارض مع نص الكتاب المقدس او معهما (العقل و المنطق))  نرفضه اي ان ارائهم اداة مساعدة وليست هي الاصل



لو ربنا عايز يعمرها، مستني الإنسان يعمرهاله؟
لازم تعرف الفرق بين ان الله ضابط الكل، و بين انه يخلق لهدف ما...

هو يقدر يستعمل أي حاجة لمقاصده...يعني هو عايز يعمر الأرض، ممكن يعمرها بنفسه، و ممكن يستخدم الإنسان ليعمرها...

طب ليه مابعتش ملايكة يا عم؟ و لا حتى يعمل نظام زي الندى اللي يسقي الجنة دون تدخل أحد!

هذه فكرة شيطانية، التي تصر أن تجعل الإنسان ينظر لنفسه على انه مجرد عبد، فيبتعد عن خطة الله بأن يكون له ابناً!


----------

